# Need Help Please!!



## patty006 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey everyone, Im Patience.  I already posted something on here before but im putting a message up here again.  Tonight (friday) I am having a "girls night" at my friends apt. to do everyones before and after makeup.  I am doing this to build my portfolio and I am very excited.  If anyone could please help me out with what a portfolio should entail and how I should go about doing it, it would be greatly appriciated.  I need all the help I can get.  I love this site and keep up the great work!!!
I'll post pics up later on this week probably.  I'd like to here feedback.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 23, 2006)

no advice but I wish you lots of luck!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 23, 2006)

The fact that your name is Patience made me read your post like 3 times to make sure you weren't my sister in law.


----------



## patty006 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello everyone.  I've decided that makeup is my calling.  I absolutley love it in every way.  I want to make a portfolio and ive started to but im not sure how.  I have a cheap looking book with plastic pages in it and im doing my friends before and after makeup and im going to put those pics in there I just need help with the whole thing.  Any advice would be greatly appricated!!!


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 26, 2006)

do you have any art/craft supple stores near you? if so, you may want to check those out, you can probably find a relatively cheap portfolio there


----------



## Renee (Jun 27, 2006)

I just went to IMATS ( International Makeup Artists Trade Show) in Pasadena and in one of the seminars I went to,the artist said it was a good idea to do your portfolio both in book form and CD. She said it was becoming the wave of the future.She also said to have no less than 20 photos but preferably at least 40 photos. She also said put in pictures of everything you can do and don't put anything in there that you do not want to do.HTH


----------



## Renee (Jul 4, 2006)

In your portfolio, you should include many looks. No one wants to see a book of the same looks from different angles.Do not have any looks in your book that you do not want to do. Someone who looks at your portfolio is going to assume you enjoy doing all the looks you have in your book. Most of all have fun!!!HTH


----------

